# Is it possible to upgrade a motherboard from a Sony Desktop?



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinking about upgrading the motherboard, CPU and of RAMS and keeping the same case.  Is this possible?   I labeled the things on the motherboard that is needed for this to work.  So far, I can't find a motherboard with label #4 and #2.  I know, most of you will say just get a new case right?  Since I would probably have to buy a new heatsink for the CPU since the cpu slot might not be located in the same location..

Label
#1 = PSU fan
#2 = Have no clue.  It connects to something from the front panel (maybe the memory card slots)
#3 = Hard Drive Fan
#4 = Front USB and Video Cable input
#5 = Power on button?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> Thinking about upgrading the motherboard, CPU and of RAMS and keeping the same case.  Is this possible?   I labeled the things on the motherboard that is needed for this to work.  So far, I can't find a motherboard with label #4 and #2.  I know, most of you will say just get a new case right?  Since I would probably have to buy a new heatsink for the CPU since the cpu slot might not be located in the same location..
> 
> Label
> #1 = PSU fan
> ...



so all you want is everything new except the case

this is possible just remove the screws holding the motherboard to the tray


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's possible...looks like a mATX board. Do you have a model number of the desktop?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> It's possible...looks like a mATX board. Do you have a model number of the desktop?



look at the pic i guess 

PTGD-vx

google here i come!


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, keeping the case, graphic card, and hard drives. 

Its a SONY VGC-RA830G which is supposedly liquid cooled, but as you can see, it not.. lOL.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> Yeah, keeping the case, graphic card, and hard drives.
> 
> Its a SONY VGC-RA830G which is supposedly liquid cool, but as you can see, it not.. lOL.



its a Asus OEM PTGD-VX MB

how much do you want to spend 

and that cpu is going to be hard removing it

i tried it on my old case and i gave up

maybe the liquid is inside the heatsink?


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

My budget for the motherboard alone is > 150 give or take.

- and yes, I spoke with a sony rep and they claim there is a "special" liquid running thru the copper pipes..


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 2, 2009)

2, 4, and 5 all look like they're just USB headers.  #4 not so much, at first I thought it was an IDE cable until I had a second look, it really just looks proprietary.

Anyway, most boards have at least a couple of extra USB 2.0 headers, that'll be listed in the stats.  When you look at mobos on Newegg, you can count the fan headers and see where they're at too.

Also whatever you can't use on that case, you might be able to replace some other way (do you really use all those front panels anyway?).


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> My budget for the motherboard alone is > 150 give or take.



Biostar 
$50 after mail in rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138079

you would have to upgrade to ddr2 and a max of 4gb

#4 is FDD connector


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Biostar
> $50 after mail in rebate
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138079
> 
> ...



That motherboard won't fit,  its a rectangular shaped while the case will only support the sqaure shaped board.  I'll keep in searching on NewEgg!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> That motherboard won't fit,  its a rectangular shaped while the case will only support the sqaure shaped board.  I'll keep in searching on NewEgg!



you know its side ways right the one on the egg?

i am pretty sure thats a matx board


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> #4 is FDD connector



Doesn't look like it.  Look at the IDE and FDD connectors next to each other up top.  #4 doesn't resemble anything I've seen before.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> That motherboard won't fit,  its a rectangular shaped while the case will only support the sqaure shaped board.  I'll keep in searching on NewEgg!





Assassin48 said:


> you know its side ways right the one on the egg?
> 
> i am pretty sure thats a matx board



I'm with Assassin on this one, your case should have at least an extra inch at the bottom.  If not, you know, there are decent cases out there for $40


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Doesn't look like it.  Look at the IDE and FDD connectors next to each other up top.  #4 doesn't resemble anything I've seen before.



can you remove the motherboard from the tray?
and post the pic of the tray itself 

you might need to drill some holes for the stand offs


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

#4 is probably for one of these panels:





Looks like it's not going to work.  I might just buy a HP Firebird. Its only 1300.  And forget the headaches.


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> can you remove the motherboard from the tray?
> and post the pic of the tray itself
> 
> you might need to drill some holes for the stand offs



What exactly are the "stand offs"

edit: never mind, google ftw.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 2, 2009)

It's the bottom one and it's highly proprietary.  This is the problem with pre-build PCs, my friend.  You should start building your own systems, it'll be cheaper for more!  We're here to help every step of the way.

Stand offs are little towers that suspend the motherboard from the case.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> What exactly are the "sand offs"?



its what keep your mother board above the tray so it dosent short out 

and for 1300 you can build one yourself thats probably wayy better then that

we are always here to help you out if you have any questions


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> It's the bottom one and it's highly proprietary.  This is the problem with pre-build PCs, my friend.  You should start building your own systems, it'll be cheaper for more!  We're here to help every step of the way.
> 
> Stand offs are little towers that suspend the motherboard from the case.



i was a few secs late lol!


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, still debating, 
1) try to upgrade the board and cpu (cheapest, but might not work), 
2) build my own (fun factor)
3) HP Firebird (looks cool and liquid cooled)


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i was a few secs late lol!



haha lol it's crazy how we both said pretty much the same things.  think about THAT, vbx!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> Yeah, still debating,
> 1) try to upgrade the board and cpu (cheapest, but might not work),
> 2) build my own (fun factor)
> 3) HP Firebird (looks cool and liquid cooled)





Studabaker said:


> haha lol it's crazy how we both said pretty much the same things.  think about THAT, vbx!



i would go with #2 
if you want i can make you a list of a better computer for that much money 
can you say i7 920

@Studabaker 
great minds think alike


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

What do you think about this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883113092

Gateway i7 powered desktop
----
Motherboard
Chipset 	Intel X58
CPU
CPU Type 	Intel Core i7
Installed Qty 	1
CPU Speed 	920(2.66GHz)
L2 Cache Per CPU 	4 x 256KB
L3 Cache Per CPU 	8MB
CPU Socket Type 	LGA 1366
CPU Main Features 	64 bit Quad-Core Processor
Graphics
GPU/VPU Type 	NVIDIA GeForce GTS 150
Graphics Interface 	PCI Express x16
Memory
Memory Capacity 	6GB DDR3
Memory Spec 	2GB x 3
Memory Slots (Available/Total) 	3/6
Hard Drive
HDD Capacity 	750GB
HDD Interface 	SATA II
HDD RPM 	7200rpm


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> What do you think about this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883113092
> 
> ...



$1300 +tax+shipping
hmm it looks good but let me see something brb


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

Ebay has it with free shipping.  Plus I can use the 14% live.com coupons.  Very tempted. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gateway-Desktop...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Final price after Live.com cash rebate: 1074.95

Not bad!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

vbx said:


> Ebay has it with free shipping.  Plus I can use the 14% live.com coupons.  Very tempted.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gateway-Desktop...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...



less memory
less power supply

not too  bad


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> less memory
> less power supply
> 
> not too  bad



Good eyes, didn't notice the 3gb difference.

edit: 

doesn't look like theres room for a TV tuner.  Sucks since i watch tv on the comp.  Maybe i'll pick up a USB tv tuner.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

so far i am at 1460+tax+shipping but you get the newest hardware from intel and ati

or do you perfer AMD/ATI or AMD/Nvidia or Intel/ATI or Intel/Nvidia

thats one of the options in building your own you can put whatever you want in it as long as its compatable


----------



## vbx (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so far i am at 1460+tax+shipping but you get the newest hardware from intel and ati
> 
> or do you perfer AMD/ATI or AMD/Nvidia or Intel/ATI or Intel/Nvidia




Intel / Nividia, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

heres what you get in the Intel/ATI


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

INtel/Nvidia - i didnt want to go too high in price  so i picked the gtx 285 SSC instead of the gtx 295 plus 3 way 285 beats 2x 295


----------



## VoodooDan (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey vbx, VoodooDan here from HP. If you decide to go for a pre-built system, there are many choices out there.

From HP’s perspective, the Firebird 802 is a great option. The system has many unique features. It’s great for keeping energy costs down. Also, it uses compact components usually found in notebook PCs, providing maximum energy usage.

It’s also worth mentioning that the Firebird is incredibly quiet. It operates at 30 decibels when at full load and 25 when idle. It’s also liquid cooled – a feature you said you were interested in.

And as you mentioned, we have lowered the price from around $1,700 to $1,299.

Check out this recent Wired review:
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/03/review-hp-fireb.html

Let me know if you have any other questions. I’m happy to help

Cheers,
VoodooDan


----------



## vbx (Apr 25, 2009)

hey dan, Can HP build me a custom Firebird with the i7 CPU or the AMD PII 955? Thanks



VoodooDan said:


> Hey vbx, VoodooDan here from HP. If you decide to go for a pre-built system, there are many choices out there.
> 
> From HP’s perspective, the Firebird 802 is a great option. The system has many unique features. It’s great for keeping energy costs down. Also, it uses compact components usually found in notebook PCs, providing maximum energy usage.
> 
> ...


----------



## VoodooDan (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi vbx,

Thanks for your interest in the Firebird. We actually aren’t offering customization options for this system. However, it can be upgraded to 8G of RAM and the CPU can be upgraded to an Intel 9650.

If you have any other questions about the Firebird let me know – I’m happy to help. 

Cheers,
VoodooDan


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 27, 2009)

No serious GFX upgradability is kind of a minus;  it runs off laptop GPUS.


----------

